Ask HN: Can you please make all links open in a new tab? (Or a profile setting?) - samstave
======
smt88
Solutions for you that don't involve changing the behavior for everyone else:

A. Use middle click

B. Hold CTRL (PC) or Command (Mac) and click

C. Write your own JavaScript snippet (I recommend the Stylish add-on for
Chrome) that adds 'target="_blank"' attributes to every link

~~~
archiebunker
I thought the OP had a very reasonable suggestion. It would be very beneficial
to me to have it as a profile setting. And if for me, then probably others,
too. So only those who want it would change their behavior.

~~~
archiebunker
I still can't figure out how one login can give me -3 points. Very impressive.
How many logins do you have? Must be a hassle keeping them straight, and you
just burned three of them for one reply. Hardly seems sustainable.

~~~
smt88
1) I don't know whom you're addressing, but it's very unlikely someone used 3
different accounts to downvote you for something that isn't very
political/controversial. For your reference, you can't downvote someone who
replies to you, so it certainly wasn't me.

2) You can't "burn" downvotes. You have as many as you want, but can only
downvote any eligible comment a single time. I can't remember what makes some
comments ineligible, though.

3) You'll end up hating HN if you take downvotes personally. Downvoting is
often a way to say "I disagree" without polluting the thread. Sometimes you
hit a seam of (dis)approval, and there's no rhyme or reason to it. I hope a
few downvotes won't stop you from participating, as there are a lot of
brilliant people here who have interesting things to say.

------
throweway
And make the links italic comic sans pls. Or a profile option.

------
bikamonki
+1

